# ausgerissene Bilder??!



## Melanie (16. Juni 2001)

Hi,

ich bin die Melanie und gaaaaaaanz neu hier... *g* 
Seit etwas mehr als einer Stunde stöber ich schon hier im Forum, nur das was ich suche hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Ich würde gerne ein Bild erstellen, das ausgefranste Kanten hat (ja, ich denke so kann man es nennen). Es soll halt aussehen als hätte ich es gerade wo rausgerissen... Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen? Gibt es irgedwo ein tut (wenn möglich in deutsch)? 
Danke schon mal im voraus.
Gruß
Mel


----------



## Jan Seifert (16. Juni 2001)

guck mal hier, vielleicht hilft es dir 
http://www.on-design.de/tutor/photshp/tips/paperip.htm


----------



## Melanie (17. Juni 2001)

Danke, leider ist es nicht ganz das was ich gesucht habe...


----------



## -H- (17. Juni 2001)

um das richtig ordentlich zu machen mußt du eine Abrißkante einscannen und dann an das Bild dranbasteln. Eine Möglichkeit das irgendwie nur mit Filtern hinzukriegen ist mir nicht bekannt und ich glaube auch nicht das das dann gut aussieht. Vielleicht gibt es ja brauchbare Plug-In für sowas.

Naja...
H


----------



## Leonce (18. Juni 2001)

*Bildvorlagen zerreißen*

Hi Melanie,
im Buch "Photoshop5" von Helmut Kraus "Addison-Wesley"-Verlag ist ein Beispiel anhand eines zerrissenen Geldscheins beschrieben. Der Anfang: einen Papierbogen der Länge nach durchreißen und dann mit schwarzer Pappe abgedeckt einscannen, um die Rißkante deutlich hervorzuheben.....die weitere Anpassung sprengt hier den Rahmen - da dieses Buch ein Standardwerk für Photoshop ist, kannst Du es vielleicht in einer Bücherei nachlesen unter "Gespaltene Persönlichkeit" ansonsten melde Dich unter meiner email


----------



## Kurini (18. Juni 2001)

geh mal auf http://www.aisdesign.de/ und dort auf tutorials , dann auf PS 5.5 und dort dann auf Foto Effekte und dort rehcts im menü auf kapuute kanten vielleicht ist das ja was du suchst dann musst du auch nix scannnen


----------

